# Maui October 22-27th (or thereabouts)



## taylorco (Sep 16, 2015)

I am looking for a rental studio and up is fine. We are planning a last minute trip to attend a wedding. Wedding is in Lahaina, but we are open to other areas for rentals. 

Thanks!
Cortney

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Eileen A. (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi,
I have the Kaanapali Beach Club in a 1 bedroom unit.
7 nights October 20th thru October 27th.
$700 for the week.  

Please let me know if you are interested.


----------

